# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Agnes hier, met LP

## Agnes2

Goeiemorgen allemaal.
Ik heb al een paar maanden de huidziekte Lichen Planus en wil graag meer weten over tips en de voortgang van deze ziekte, om niet met mijn behandelende dermatoloog het wiel opnieuw te hoeven uitvinden.
Eerst het forum bekijken was niet mogelijk, dus vandaar dat ik me maar even ingelogd heb, en me dus ook voorstel.
Ik ben een vrouw van 57 jaar en heb als bijkomstigheid diabetis type 2, hoge bloeddruk en iets te hoog cholestorol.
En ja, ik ben al gewisseld van bloeddrukmedicijnen.
De dermatoloog heeft me verboden nog de middelen Captopril en Simvastatine te gebruiken.
Oeps, ik bedenk me net, dat dit wel heel veel info is voor een voorsteltopic........

Ik zal me door jullie forum heenworstelen en wie weet, duik ik weer eens ergens op. :Smile:

----------

